# Grayling sign



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I picked up an order from some lodges wanting cabin signs.. Here is the first of 22. A new Grayling design I just finished in Aspire


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scott..
you are in a league all your own...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> I picked up an order from some lodges wanting cabin signs.. Here is the first of 22. A new Grayling design I just finished in Aspire


Terrific sign.Whoever contracted you to create it should be real happy.JJ


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The sign and carving are certainly very good but the painting on the fish and rocks are what sets this apart from an ordinary sign. Good job!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta agree on the paint David. That's what sets it off.

Gonna show the rest of em, Scott? What wood did you use?

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, THAT'S a sign! Great execution, terrific finish. Hope you charged a ton for each one. Tell us a little about how you got the job? Referral from someone else; made a sales call?

I ran into a lady woodworker yesterday at Rockler who is making signs and plans to do it for income after retiring. I'd like to pass this on, as well as something about reaching the many hundreds of lodges in the dozen or so mountain resort areas around here.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Your signs are always amazing, Scott.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing work indeed. Always look forward to your posts Scott.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Master Signmaker at work. Great sign, excellent work.

Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What they all said


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> The sign and carving are certainly very good but the painting on the fish and rocks are what sets this apart from an ordinary sign. Good job!


exactly...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Gotta agree on the paint David. That's what sets it off.
> 
> Gonna show the rest of em, Scott? What wood did you use?
> 
> HJ


This was Spruce John. They all have to be delivered by May 12... so busy few weeks. I will try getting them all in one pile for pictures before shipping them off.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Now, THAT'S a sign! Great execution, terrific finish. Hope you charged a ton for each one. Tell us a little about how you got the job? Referral from someone else; made a sales call?
> 
> I ran into a lady woodworker yesterday at Rockler who is making signs and plans to do it for income after retiring. I'd like to pass this on, as well as something about reaching the many hundreds of lodges in the dozen or so mountain resort areas around here.


No sales calls, met some new lodge owners on a long plane flight one night, and they were discussing work to upgrade the old lodge and cabins. I showed them some signs on my I pad, and a few months later after several emails and designs mock ups in Aspire they committed to buying 6 signs. Another fellow walked into our little gallery and started following us on Face book. A few months later he commented about signs for his lodge, i did some designs for his consideration and he just place an order for 10 small signs and one 48" sign. the Grayling is for him. 
Than one lodge I got to visit last summer placed a small order after I sent them a small sign as a thank you gift for my visit there. 

So not sure if there are any secrets to help find lodge owners, but it is a great market.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Way to seize the opportunity Scott. That's the secret that many fail to recognize.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I would love to see a photo of all of them.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is number 2 of 22 lodge signs .., just out of the CNC


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Only 20 more to go!!!

HJ


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Holy [email protected]%@!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scott, you are so good it hurts...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*3 of 22 Signs*

Here is the next one 48" x24". Out of cedar


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Scott - the detail in your lodge signs is amazing - I like!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job on the grayling. Michigan had a huge population of them but they were wiped out because of logging and the introduction of brown & rainbow trout. Even though they are gone Michigan law still requires you to set it free if you catch one.

Named for the fish Grayling, MI was the home of a plywood mill that produced the materials to build the British Spitfires and even complete prefab homes for England during WWII. Also the home of Fred Bear archery.

I thought you might find the trivia interesting Scott. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Scott, I'm blown away by those amazing signs.

Like everyone else, I can hardly wait to see all of them. Really beautiful work. :smile:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mike said:


> Nice job on the grayling. Michigan had a huge population of them but they were wiped out because of logging and the introduction of brown & rainbow trout. Even though they are gone Michigan law still requires you to set it free if you catch one.
> 
> Named for the fish Grayling, MI was the home of a plywood mill that produced the materials to build the British Spitfires and even complete prefab homes for England during WWII. Also the home of Fred Bear archery.
> 
> I thought you might find the trivia interesting Scott. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for the trivia Mike,it is real interesting to me because Australia had Graylings years ago which were wiped out by white mans interference.I believe New Zealand & Tasmania may still have small populations of the beautiful Grayling but I don't know if they are protected yet.jj


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic job as always Scott . Your paint skills never cease to amaze 

Just seen the other two signs . Wow ,love how you extent the picture past the border . Really helps the overall effect


----------

